# New Canon CR-X300 4K Outdoor PTZ Camera Provides Connectivity, Flexibility, and Protection from the Elements



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 1, 2021)

> Canon is continuing its move into security camera solutions, this time with an extremely robust 4K remote controllable camera. I was hoping for something a bit more affordable than the $13,299 USD pricetag, but I guess I wasn’t the target market.
> Press Release
> MELVILLE, NY, December 1, 2021 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the CR-X300 4K Outdoor PTZ(pan-tilt-zoom) camera. The CR-X300 supports a full IP1 workflow, including a single cable solution with PoE++ for power that includes IP streaming of signal and control. Even better, the CR-X300 shares core imaging technologies, including image quality and autofocus capabilities Canon’s popular lineup of professional camcorders, as well as the CR-N300 indoor PTZ camera.
> The CR-X300 supports a wide range of communications standards and provides an outstanding level of protection from environmental factors, making it an ideal remote PTZ camera system for video capture in such...



Continue reading...


----------



## John Wilde (Dec 1, 2021)

Years ago, Canon bought a major security camera company, AXIS Communications. "It is fully owned by Canon Inc., although operates as an independent company within the Canon Group."


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 1, 2021)

"10-bit 4:2:2 UHD 4k 30"
I doubt that is meant to be a security camera


----------



## Kit. (Dec 1, 2021)

"sports broadcasts, live events, wild animal observation, and theme parks"

Doesn't state that it's a security camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2021)

It sounds like a security camera that is optimized for portability and broadcast use. It could be setup remotely and be operated from a central point. I expect that it has tracking capabilities like surveillance cameras so it could follow race cars, people, and wildlife automatically. The price seems reasonable when compared to high end surveillance cameras. Ihe sensor may be the key difference. It likely is not a IR sensor.


----------



## 20Dave (Dec 3, 2021)

John Wilde said:


> Years ago, Canon bought a major security camera company, AXIS Communications. "It is fully owned by Canon Inc., although operates as an independent company within the Canon Group."


Axis cameras are (for the most part) an order of magnitude less expensive than this model. Canon has an entire security business unit with Axis, Milestone, and a few other vendors. I can't see this camera playing in that space.


----------

